# Basics



## Andrew Green

We decided to try and get our kids curriculum into a form that we could print out, and put online. 

So I decided to share.  I'll try and add at least 2 or 3 things a week for the next couple months.  In the end this will amount to our level 1 kids curriculum, as I teach techniques to kids. 

Sometimes there are some variations with the "adult version" althoug the kids get them too, just later on.  Basically, some of these will be a little simplified, little details are left out, etc.  Making them well, suitable for beginners:

*Sweeps

*Hip Bump

Pendilum sweep


----------

